# does any one know this piece of orcestra musik



## Babylon (Dec 17, 2012)

does any one where i can finde the comleet version or who made it





from minut 3:15 to 4:15

pleacse if one one knows
and thanks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't think this is classical. Sounds like it was made for this series.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

The music for 'Babylon 5' was written by Christopher Franke and is available on various CD's. Check out Amazon.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Its an almost generic contemporary film score sound. 
Absolutely not classical. 
As the first respondent said, doubt if there is a full-length version: film music is specifically composed, after the final cut of the film is done -- to 'fit in the running length of a particular scene.'


----------

